
macOS 10.15.5 has a trivial bug or a ‘reprehensible’ decision - swrobel
https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/28/macos-10-15-5-bug/
======
chmaynard
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23328760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23328760)

